# Walnut crotch



## Mike1950 (Aug 16, 2016)

One of the wonderments of nature- wood. Beautiful walnut crotch- solid only 4/4 just planed. could see it would be nice but whowzers......... This is not a for sale - Kathie has first dibs on this piece for upcoming buffet project. Framing square just to get the idea of how big it is.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 7


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 16, 2016)

A beauty Mike. Walnut always has some of the most beautiful crotch figure and feathering.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Aug 16, 2016)

Please show the finished piece Mike, that's gorgeous! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## David Van Asperen (Aug 16, 2016)

Oh me oh my that is pleasing to the eye. Great piece of nature's beauty.
Dave

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 16, 2016)

Truly spectacular! I can see why you can't let this one go. Please remember to show final product. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks (Aug 16, 2016)

Like anybody would want that old thing anyway-probably going the split!!!! Good looking Mike!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 16, 2016)

JR Parks said:


> Like anybody would want that old thing anyway-probably going the split!!!! Good looking Mike!



20 yrs dry- you are probably right though. Wonder how many BTU's are in it???


----------



## JR Parks (Aug 16, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> 20 yrs dry- you are probably right though. Wonder how many BTU's are in it???


Don't even think about it!!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

